# Frozen Chickens



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2006)

(True Story)(or so they say)
Scientists at NASA built a gun specifically to launch standard 4 pound dead chickens at the windshields of airliners, military jets and the space shuttle, all traveling at maximum velocity. The idea is to simulate the frequent incidents of collisions with airborne fowl to test the strength of the windshields.
British engineers heard about the gun and were eager to test it on the windshields of their new high speed trains. Arrangements were made, and a gun was sent to the British engineers.
When the gun was fired, the engineers stood shocked as the chicken hurled out of the barrel, crashed into the shatterproof windshield, smashed it to smithereens, blasted through the control console, snapped the engineer's back-rest in two, and embedded itself in the back wall of the cabin, like an arrow shot from a bow.
The horrified Brits sent NASA the disastrous results of the experiment, along with the designs of the windshield and begged the US scientists for suggestions.
You're going to love this... NASA responded with a one-line memo -- "Defrost the chicken."


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

An old friend of mine, who has since passed away from a piss poor HMO, was an aeronautical engineer.  His job was doing just that while an intern.  They used different types of birds as well.

Jeff


----------



## Azzy (Oct 8, 2006)

Shooting birds at windows. I think I have found my true calling.
Talk about job satisfaction.


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 8, 2006)

Mythbusters!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2006)

Poor chickens


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 8, 2006)

KempoShaun said:


> Mythbusters!!!


 
That's what ran through my head, as well.
The Chicken Gun rules!


----------



## Ninjamom (Oct 8, 2006)

The infamous "Chicken Gun" still works and resides at the Arnold Engineering and Development Center, Tullahoma, TN.

Go Air Force!!


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 8, 2006)

Ninjamom said:


> The infamous "Chicken Gun" still works and resides at the Arnold Engineering and Development Center, Tullahoma, TN.
> 
> Go Air Force!!


 
I want to borrow it for a weekend, there are some kids that play their music TOO loud when my daughter is trying to take a nap...


----------



## TimoS (Oct 9, 2006)

It's a good story, but seems to be an urban legend http://www.snopes.com/science/cannon.htm


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 9, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> I want to borrow it for a weekend, there are some kids that play their music TOO loud when my daughter is trying to take a nap...



All I could think of is using a mini cannon to launch chickens into the crowd at sporting events, like they do with t-shirts.


----------

